# Zephyrus with prebuilt Ni 200 stock coils



## Smoky Jordan (23/10/15)

Hi Guys

Just got this set up today and was wondering what temp. and watts are working for you?

Heard so many good stories about this set up but not overly impressed at the moment comparing it to my Subtank mini on the NI 200 coil and Ego One Mega on the Ti coil.

Also find the tank getting extremely hot quite quickly on 55w and 300c.

Thanks


----------



## zadiac (23/10/15)

Joh, I think 300c is bit much. I don't do tc, but to me it sounds a bit hot. Start lower and work your way up until you find your sweet spot. It just makes sense to me. TC users, please correct me if I'm wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Coco (23/10/15)

300C? 572F? Way too high.

Start at around 400F (200C) and work your way up slowly until you find what works for you. In my experience the temperature will vary from tank-type to tank-type. e.g. on my Herakles I find 420F (215C) quite agreeable, on my Crown I need to bump it to around 450F (230C) on my Eleaf and Joyetech tanks 500F (260C) seems like the sweetspot.

The better the tank & pre-built coils, the lower you actually need.

PS: Don't set the wattage too high. I find anything above 40W heats up the coils too quickly, which results in crappy flavour. (This is my main complaint with the iStick 60W - the pre-set 60W is way too much, even on brilliant TC tanks it just kills it)


----------



## Smoky Jordan (23/10/15)

It is getting a little better now that the coil is wearing in now but keen to hear my fellow vapers opinion


----------



## Smoky Jordan (23/10/15)

Coco said:


> 300C? 572F? Way too high.
> 
> Start at around 400F (200C) and work your way up slowly until you find what works for you. In my experience the temperature will vary from tank-type to tank-type. e.g. on my Herakles I find 420F (215C) quite agreeable, on my Crown I need to bump it to around 450F (230C) on my Eleaf and Joyetech tanks 500F (260C) seems like the sweetspot.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Coco I must say on both my ST Mini and Ego One mega I vape them between 40-44 watts and between 285-295c for my heavenly vape. Guess I just need to play around some more


----------



## Coco (23/10/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Thanks @Coco I must say on both my ST Mini and Ego One mega I vape them between 40-44 watts and between 285-295c for my heavenly vape. Guess I just need to play around some more



The problem is that neither the ST Mini nor the eGo One Mega are actually very good at TC. They both mute the (inhale) flavour completely. You need to pump it up. In my case I had the ST + Ni also quite high. With a proper flavourful tank, you don't need as much.

Have not tried the Z, but it is on my list of stuff to get and review.

(These are my experiences)


----------



## Smoky Jordan (23/10/15)

Coco said:


> The problem is that neither the ST Mini nor the eGo One Mega are actually very good at TC. They both mute the (inhale) flavour completely. You need to pump it up. In my case I had the ST + Ni also quite high. With a proper flavourful tank, you don't need as much.
> 
> Have not tried the Z, but it is on my list of stuff to get and review.
> 
> (These are my experiences)


What would you recommend as a flavourful tank that uses stock coils because I can't build at all and I' very heard they will definitely chow more juice


----------



## Coco (23/10/15)

Once you go black, you never go back... I have the Sense Herakles & Uwell Crown in daily rotation (I suck on each of these basically 50% of the day)

The Herakles was the first tank ever that made me want to swap to 3mg - and that in TC mode. The Crown is a close second on flavour, it does beat the Herakles in terms of ease-of-use (top-fill), although I have found the Ni coils to not last as long as the Herakles versions. (YMMV)

My (current) rating for TC tanks, from bad to good -

Subtank Mini + Ni coils (Tank good, coils suck, flavour not there)
Eleaf GS Tank (MTL only, flavour in same category as first 3 listed)
eGo ONE Mega (Ok performer in TC mode, sucks in "normal" mode, flavour muted)
Eleaf iJust2 (In-the-middle tank, tank seems to heat up and muck with the temperature ratings)
Eleaf Melo2 (In the middle, iJust2 heating issues solved, lacks flavour on inhale, tighter draw)
... (big gap here)...
Uwell Crown (Flavour on inhale & exhale, top-fill, good quality, really good)
Sense Herakles (Flavour on inhale & exhale, good quality, starts performing at low temperatures)

These are all for the stock Ni coils, I can do a mean build but prefer not to - I have enough hobbies as it stands, a high-stress job and a pregnant gf to boot. With any Ti coils I taste something funny - want to like them, but cannot stand them at all.


----------



## Smoky Jordan (23/10/15)

Thank you that was very enlightening. ... very surprised by the Herakles maybe I should try that next


----------



## Coco (23/10/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Thank you that was very enlightening. ... very surprised by the Herakles maybe I should try that next



@DougP also got one recently that he is using on his IPVD2 - he was happy in week 1, not sure how the Herakles is treating him atm. (More opinions always help, we are all different)


----------



## Smoky Jordan (23/10/15)

Coco said:


> @DougP also got one recently that he is using on his IPVD2 - he was happy in week 1, not sure how the Herakles is treating him atm. (More opinions always help, we are all different)


Yip that's right and that's why this forum is so great


----------



## DougP (23/10/15)

Bought herakles after reading coco's review.
Love the tank with the sense 0.2 ohm nickel coil

Running on ipvd2 in TC mode at 220 C and at 32 joules. Absolutely amazing vape..
Just a note.. Tanks of this nature drink juice..so brace yourself for a hefty juice bill.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoky Jordan (23/10/15)

T


DougP said:


> Bought herakles after reading coco's review.
> Love the tank with the sense 0.2 ohm nickel coil
> 
> Running on ipvd2 in TC mode at 220 C and at 32 joules. Absolutely amazing vape..
> ...


That's what I'm scared of... just imagining the wife's face


----------



## huffnpuff (23/10/15)

Also have a Zephyrus, but for TC coilheads, the Goliath V2 is boss for me.

The Goliath V2 is like a cross breed between the Goblin and Zephyrus tanks. The better Goliath V2 ROCC Ni200 coils is what the Zephyrus's should've been. Also in a ceramic cup, but larger and fully exposed (as opposed to the encapsulated load bearing Zephyrus coils) to make full use of the Goliath's goblin/kayfun-type chamber. Great flavour and density. Depending on juice and preference, running mine between 300-350F and 25-35W on my SX Mini. My Subtank Mini/Ni200 OCC doesn't even come close (Better filling and airflow, but MUCH less quality vape than the ROCC). Still need to check out the Herakles or the Crown...maybe after I get the Aromamizer ..maybe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoky Jordan (24/10/15)

Ah man it was a toss up for me before I got this tank between the Zephyrus and Goliath V2. Maybe I will use it a for a while and then try trade it for the Goliath v2...


----------



## Coco (24/10/15)

huffnpuff said:


> The Goliath V2 is like a cross breed between the Goblin and Zephyrus tanks. The better Goliath V2 ROCC Ni200 coils is what the Zephyrus's should've been.



Thank you, good to know.



DougP said:


> Just a note.. Tanks of this nature drink juice..so brace yourself for a hefty juice bill.



Yeap  Worth it, but not cheap.


----------

